# Baby dix....



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Found a few little guys in the muddy water. Good fun!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice cats, im jacked for college to get done to head back to the Red.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Lill, I can't believe you still have your springfest wristband on for that pic! :beer:

Nice fish. 8)


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice kitties :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

nice spring cats you got there... :beer:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> Lill, I can't believe you still have your springfest wristband on for that pic! :beer:
> 
> Nice fish. 8)


haha i was still a tad hungover but when you got catski's on the mind you gotta do work. ahah


----------

